
Use Outlook? You'll soon be able to pay bills from the comfort of your inbox - ShadowFaxSam
https://www.techradar.com/news/use-outlook-youll-soon-be-able-to-pay-bills-from-the-comfort-of-your-inbox
======
herbst
I enjoy the buttons some emails have to confirm subscriptions, I would most
likely enjoy such buttons for payments as well.

I hope Google/Inbox is working on something like this as well

